# Wish I was a mod



## silversaddle1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Because I'd be nuking some members and their spam post right now.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 27, 2017)

So far there were 2 with 6 posts each. One guy selling counterfeit passports and the other selling Adidas stuff, in Italian, I think. They're gone.


----------



## anachronism (Jun 27, 2017)

I still think that peoples' first few posts should be moderated


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 27, 2017)

anachronism said:


> I still think that peoples' first few posts should be moderated



I think all of mine should be!  :lol:


----------



## lunker (Jul 20, 2017)

I was looking for a counterfeit passport but was clearly looking in the wrong section :shock: 
Always a day late and a dollar short...


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 21, 2017)

lunker said:


> I was looking for a counterfeit passport but was clearly looking in the wrong section :shock:
> Always a day late and a dollar short...


Well If you post your full name address and GPS Coordinates with that request.
I am sure some one will be along directly to help you with that.


----------

